# 020 avx to che



## sportsman33 (Jan 17, 2010)

can you take afinal drive from a avx and put it in ache


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

excellent question...i want a 4.2 as well!!!

somebody answer


----------



## rampageking (Jun 5, 2010)

*gear change*

i'm considering a 4.25 avx final drive in my dfq tranny my self. if anyone has any sugestions or input please reply. in a perfect world i'd like to get a 4.80 r & p with my 1.29 3rd gear that would put me at about 6.20 right where i need to be. the problem i have now is i have to run 2nd gear and that puts me at a 7.12 gear way to much for a 1/4 mile circle track its great off the corner but its tached out 1/2 way down the chute. a lot of people are running the 4k but they are'nt cheap and are only getting more rare so any help i can get would be great. also if anyone has any lines on a r& p anywhere near a 4.80 gear that'd be appreciated.


----------

